# Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter



## Anglerdemo (12. Mai 2017)

Liebe Mitstreiter, liebe Unterstützer, liebe Angelfreunde,

  Ministerin Barbara Hendricks hat zwischenzeitlich verkündet, dass die  Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt eingeführt werden. Die Politik hat uns  wahrgenommen und auch die Verbotszone nochmalig reduziert, jedoch ist  das weiterhin kein tragfähiger Kompromiss! Eine nachvollziehbare  wissenschaftliche Begründung über die Störung der Schutzgüter durch  Angler liegt nach wie vor nicht vor.

  Ein Verbot – egal auf wie viel % der Ursprungsfläche – ohne  nachvollziehbare Begründungen kann niemals ein Kompromiss darstellen.  Ein solch gravierender Eingriff in die Grundrechte ohne nachvollziehbare  Begründung kann niemals unsere Zustimmung erhalten!

  Ein Verbot des Angelns ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis des Nutzens in  den Schutzgebieten der deutschen AWZ in Nord- und Ostsee ist ein  Freifahrtschein für Verbote für alle von der FHH- Richtlinie betroffenen  Gewässer in Deutschland. Aktuelles Beispiel ist die Elbe. Somit sollte  wirklich jeder Angler spätestens jetzt erkannt haben, dass wir für alle  Angler und alle Angelgewässer in Deutschland kämpfen. Wir kämpfen nicht  nur um den Fehmarnbelt, wir kämpfen am Fehmarnbelt darum, dass Angeln  von sogenannten Naturschützern nicht kriminalisiert wird.

  Wir wollen weiter für unser Hobby und gegen die anglerfeindliche  Politik in Deutschland kämpfen! Für diesen Kampf benötigen wir weiterhin  Eure Unterstützung!
  Wenn Ministerin Barbara Hendricks gehofft hat, uns mit Ihrer  Ankündigung mutlos gemacht zu haben, hat sie sich verrechnet. Wir werden  weiter - wir werden lauter - und wir werden größer für die Angler  kämpfen. Als nächste Aktion haben wir jetzt Anglerdemo 2.0 ins Leben  gerufen. Unser Motto wird „Lauter und größer“ sein. Wir wollen am 17.  Juni 2017 den Angeltourismus bildlich zu Grabe tragen.

  Hierzu werden wir am 17. Juni 2017 in Heiligenhafen direkt am  Fischereihafen eine Kundgebung abhalten. Der Beginn wird fünf vor Zwölf  sein. Um 12.00 Uhr wird für eine Minute das öffentliche Leben im Hafen  von Heiligenhafen und mit Eurer Unterstützung an der ganzen deutschen  Küste für eine Schweigeminute ruhen. Die Schweigeminute wird durch ein  langes Signal von den in den Häfen liegenden Schiffen beendet.

  Anschließend werden wir die Kundgebung mit Rednern aus Politik,  Tourismus und Wissenschaft fortsetzen. Um 12.30 Uhr werden wir einen  Trauermarsch durch Heiligenhafen starten und begleitet von Trauermusik  einen Sarg als Symbol durch Heiligenhafen tragen.

  Um 15.00 Uhr startet dann der Bootskonvoi. Der Ablauf erfolgt analog  zu unserer Planung für den 22. April 2017. Im Rahmen dieses Bootskonvois  werden wir eine Seebestattung durchführen. Nach abschließendem Foto an  der Fehmarnsundbrücke werden wir den Konvoi offiziell auflösen.

  Wir hoffen, dass Petrus uns dieses Mal gnädig gestimmt ist und freuen uns auf Eure Unterstützung.

  Für unseren Bootskonvoi am 17. Juni 2017 um 15.00 Uhr im Fehmarnsund nehmen wir ab sofort Eure Anmeldungen unter anglerdemo@online.de entgegen. Wir hoffen auf Euer zahlreiches Erscheinen in Heiligenhafen und auf eine erneute gemeinsame, erfolgreiche Aktivität.

  Lasst uns gemeinsam ein Zeichen gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik in  Deutschland setzen! Lasst uns gemeinsam für unser Hobby kämpfen! Lasst  uns ein Sturm entfachen - der Ministerin Barbara Hendricks ein wuchtiges  NEIN entgegenschleudert!

  Weitere Details werden wir in den kommenden Tagen und Wochen veröffentlichen. Wir sind mit Hochdruck in den Vorbereitungen.

  Euer Orgateam der Anglerdemo 2.0


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Sehr gut - weiterkämpfen.

Wir sind wieder am mithelfen dabei!

Ehrensache!


----------



## bacalo (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Klasse!

Wünsche der Veranstaltung einen deutlich besseren Wind als am 22. April 2017. 

Toi toi toi!


----------



## Angelfischerei (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Klasse, es geht weiter.

Der Rheinische ist wieder mit dabei #h, egal bei welchem Wetter.

Grüße
Hanns


----------



## mathei (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Ganz großes Lob


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Liebe Mitstreiter, Partner und Unterstützer,

wir sind bereits mit Vollgas in den Vorbereitungen zur Anglerdemo 2.0 am 17. Juni 2017.

An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns jedoch noch einmal bei unseren Partnern  und Unterstützern zu unserer Aktion am 22. April 2017 bedanken.

Unserer besonderer Dank gilt

• Angelsport Moritz Nord
• Anglerboard.de (Medienpartner)
• Baltic Kölln
• Dieter Eisele sea-fishing
• Fehmarnangler.net (Sponsor und Medienpartner)
• Heiligenhafener Verkehrsbetriebe
• Helterhoff GmbH
• JAHR TOP SECIAL VERLAG (Medienpartner)
• Jenzi
• Kava´s Haus und Gartenservice
• Mommark Charterboot
• Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V.
• Zebco Europe

sowie allen privaten Spendern.

Vielen Dank, ohne Euch wäre das nicht möglich gewesen!

Natürlich benötigen wir auch (finanzielle) Unterstützung für die nächste  Aktion Anglerdemo 2.0 und freuen uns über alte und neue Partner und  Sponsoren und natürlich sind wir auch für alle privaten Spenden dankbar.  Jeder Euro zählt!

Leider können wir keine Spendenquittung ausstellen, jedoch ist es uns   zumindest möglich, allen gewerblichen Sponsoren eine Rechnung über  „Marketing- und Sponsorenunterstützung“ über den jeweiligen Betrag  auszustellen.

Unsere Bankverbindung für Sepnden lautet

Konto: BalticSailing e.V. ,
Verwendungszweck: "Anglerdemo"
Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15

Bei gewerblichen Sponsoren können wir als Gegenleistung in Absprache die  Firmenlogos auf unseren Postern, Flyern und Spannbändern einsetzen.  Auch eine namentliche Nennung auf unseren Internetseiten ist garantiert  sowie eine Unternehmensdarstellung/ Werbung für das jeweilige  Unternehmen im Internet. Darüber hinaus sind weitere gemeinsame  Aktivitäten in Absprache denkbar.

Für Eure Unterstützung bedanken wir uns im Voraus!

Euer Orgateam der Anglerdemo 2.0


----------



## Wander-HH (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Moin Orgateam,

so eine Aktion werden / müssen wir als Verein im hohen Norden (HH) natürlich auch unterstützen. :vik: Ca. 1350 Vereinsmitglieder bekommen demnächst eine Newsletter, worin wir auch auf die Aktion aufmerksam machen werden.


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Hallo Wander,

vielen Dank! Zur Zeit bereiten wir eine offizielle Information vor. Diese versenden wir in den kommenden Tagen (geplant ist Dienstag) an diverse Verbände und Vereine.

Gerne nehmen wir Dich/ Euch mit in unseren Verteiler auf. Dann erhaltet Ihr ein Schreiben inklusive Hintergrundinformationen, neuen Flyer und Ablaufplan sowie Infos zur möglichen Unterstützung.


----------



## Wander-HH (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Ok,

dann warte ich bis Dienstag. Habt ihr eine Webseite oder stellt das Material online? Dann kann ich es verlinken.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Wander, bei der Homepage kann ich helfen. www.anglerdemo.de

Oder klickst auf meinen Button unten. Dann landest Du auch dort.


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

So, unser neues Poster (Variante ohne Sponsoren)!


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

super, weiter so:vik:


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Wir sind nicht alleine mit unserem Problem und am 17. Juni 2017 werden  wir die Unterstützung der Küstenfischer haben. Es sei denn, dass  irgendeine Behörde aus irgendwelchen Gründen erneut Einwände hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Kutterfischer unterstützen Anglerdemo 2.0*

Die Berufsfischer im VDKK (Verband der deutschen Kutter- und  Küstenfischer) erklären sich solidarisch mit den Anglern und  unterstützen die Ziele der Anglerdemo 2.0

Für jeden Fischer und Angler sind 2 Dinge existenziell: Fanggebiet und  Fangrecht, also Zugang und Quote. Man kann auch sagen Angelplatz und  Angelerlaubnis.

Fanggebietsverluste sind ein großes Problem für die Kutterfischerei  geworden. Offshore- Windparks, Verkehrstrennungsgebiete, Pipelines und  Seekabel, Sand- und Kiesgewinnung, Baggern und Verklappen belasten die  die Fischerei zunehmend in den letzten Jahrzehnten. Aber keine Nutzung  fordert von der Fischerei so viel Fanggebiete wie der Naturschutz mit  Natura 2000-Gebieten. Die Fischer werden vielfach aus angestammten,  traditionellen Fanggebieten vertrieben, ohne dass eine ökologische  Notwendigkeit überzeugend dargestellt oder nachgewiesen werden kann.

Für den Küstenfischer ist klar, dass die Zeiten eines freien Jagen und  Sammelns vorbei sind. Die natürlichen Ressourcen müssen nachhaltig  bewirtschaftet werden. Fangquoten und technische Maßnahmen sind bewährte  Instrumente dafür.

Die Natur und die Entwicklung der Fischbestände sind jedoch nicht so  einfach mit wissenschaftlichen Modellen zu erfassen. Dadurch sind  wissenschaftliche Prognosen häufig nicht im Einklang mit der  Wirklichkeit und den Beobachtungen der Fischer auf See. Eine zu hohe  Entnahmemenge gefährdet unter Umständen die Ertragsfähigkeit des  Bestandes und führt zu wirtschaftlichen Verlusten für die Fischerei.  Überfischung ist also in erster Linie ein wirtschaftliches Problem. Denn  bevor ein Fisch im biologischen Sinne auszusterben droht, ist der  Fischfang unwirtschaftlich geworden und die Fischereibetriebe gehen  Konkurs. Der Fischer ist also längst pleite, bevor „der Letzte“ gefangen  wird. Dann ist der Bestand jedoch immer noch in der Lage, sich zu  regenerieren, wenn die natürlichen Bedingungen sich nicht schwerwiegend  verändert haben.

Die Berufsfischer sind der Auffassung, dass die jährliche Schwankung der  Fangquoten nicht größer als 15 % sein sollte. Dies verhindert auch  Turbulenzen auf den Märkten durch allzu große Unterschiede in den  angelandeten Mengen von Jahr zu Jahr.
Mit dem Naturschutz haben Berufsfischer wie auch wir Angler kein  Problem, aber mit einigen Naturschützern! Eine intakte Umwelt ist die  Voraussetzung für ertragreiche Fischbestände und eine wirtschaftlich  lebensfähige Fischerei. Der Schutz der Natur ist also ein vitales  Interesse des Fischers.

Demgegenüber konzentrieren sich bestimmte Naturschützer auf  flächendeckende Verbote der Fischerei und beanspruchen damit Gebiete  „für den Naturschutz“, ohne der Natur einen messbaren Nutzen zu bringen.

Die Fischer haben Vorschläge zur rechtssicheren Umsetzung der  europäischen Natura 2000-Vorgaben gemacht, die jedoch von den  zuständigen Ministerien nicht beachtet werden.

Die vorliegenden Vorschläge für die Fischereibeschränkungen in der  Nordsee gehen weit über das hinaus, was von anderen Mitgliedsstaaten als  erforderlich angesehen wird. Deshalb haben die deutschen Kutterfischer  eine „Kriegskasse“ angelegt, um mit den verfügbaren rechtlichen Mitteln  gegen überzogene Verbote vorzugehen.

Flächendeckende Verbote für Fischer und Angler sind aus unserer Sicht nicht erforderlich und werden eindeutig abgelehnt.


----------



## Wander-HH (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*



> [FONT=&quot]17.06.2017 Heiligenhafen[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Am 17. Juni 2017 findet einer Anglerdemo 2.0 in Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn. Aus unserer Sicht eine sehr wichtige Demo die uns allen etwas angeht. Es geht dort um völlig unsinnige Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]http://www.wassertourismus-sh.com/angeln[/FONT]  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Aktuelle Infos findet man auch bei [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Vielleicht trifft man sich dort?[/FONT]


Ca. 1350 Vereinsmitglieder sind jetzt informiert. #6 Können Spendenquittungen ausgestellt werden?


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Ca. 1350 Vereinsmitglieder sind jetzt informiert. #6 Können Spendenquittungen ausgestellt werden?



Klasse Wander, viele Dank für die Veröffentlichung und die Unterstützung. Und wir haben fast unsere Zusage halten können, die Meldung am Dienstag rauszuschicken. Doch es wurde dann leider Mittwoch 00.11 Uhr .

Leider können wir keine Spendenquittungen ausstellen. Es gibt jedoch zwei Möglichkeiten für uns. 1. Wir erstellen eine offizielle Rechnung über "Marketingunterstützung", "Beteiligung Aktivitäten 2017" oder "Sponsoring" und 2. gibt es die Möglichkeit für unsere Unterstützer auch Rechnungen von unseren "Dienstleistern" zu übernehmen, z.B. Druckkosten, Agenturkosten, Banner etc.

Unsere Rechnungen werden vom Wassertoruismus in Schleswig- Holstein e.V. ausgestellt, sind also keine "handgeschriebenen Quittungszettel"  |rolleyes

Wir stehen hierzu natürlich auch gerne für persönliche und/ oder telefonische Gespräche zur Verfügung!
*
*


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Wir stecken weiter in den Vorbereitungen zur Anglerdemo 2.0!

  Heute waren wir wieder in der schönen Stadt Heiligenhafen unterwegs und  haben Gespräche mit Betroffenen geführt, ein paar Fotos gemacht und  natürlich die Route für unseren Trauermarsch am 17. Juni geplant. 

  Leider mussten wir auch erleben, wie wenig an einem Freitag im Mai bei  besten Wetter (22° C und strahlender Sonnenschein) am Hafen los war-  wirklich schade! Sind das die Auswirkungen der anglerfeindlichen Politik? 

Unsere heutigen Gesprächspartner waren alle der Meinung, dass die  "Leere" eine Folge dieser Politik sei und das im kommenden Jahr sich die  Situation für den Angeltourismus weiter verschlechtern wird. Dann wird  ein leerer Hafen - nicht nur in Heiligenhafen - zum Stadtbild gehören.  Danke SPD!

 Obwohl wir seit  Monaten in der Region unterwegs sind und mit den "unschuldigen Opfern  der anglerfeindlichen Politik" viele Gespräche führen, machen uns die  Existenzsorgen dieser Menschen und Familien immer wieder betroffen. Wir  bekommen die Verzweiflung hautnah mit.

 Diese netten Menschen -  unsere Freunde von der Küste - sind bereit zu kämpfen und benötigen  unser aller Unterstützung! Seid Ihr bereit? Wir vom Team Anglerdemo ja!

  Ein paar Bilder haben wir heute natürlich auch für unsere Fotoaktion  zur Anglerdemo 2.0 erstellt. Bei allen Fotos waren die Verantwortlichen  der anglerfeindlichen Politik präsent. Frau Barbara Hendricks, Herr  Martin Schulz und Herr Jochen Flassbarth. Dazu in Kürze mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Bei unserer heutigen Tour wurden wir von einer Drohne begleitet. Danke  an unseren Piloten Andreas. Ein paar dieser Bilder wollen wir Euch  natürlich heute schon zeigen. Wir haben es heute sogar bis zum Nordpol  geschafft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und bitte nicht vergessen Euch anzumelden. anglerdemo@online.de


----------



## Wegberger (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Hallo,



> Dann wird  ein leerer Hafen - nicht nur in Heiligenhafen - zum Stadtbild gehören.  Danke SPD!


Und danke DAFV .... denn nach meinen Kenntnissstand hat das Ehrenmitglied des LSFV-SH und Präsidentin des DAFV ..... der Politik die Angler mit freiwilligen Zusagen zu Einschränkungen zum Frass vorgeworfen.

Wenn die Vertretung der Angler der Politik die Einschränkungen schenkt und nicht dagegen ins Felde zieht.... dann ist nicht nur die Poltik schuld.


----------



## Lubina (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Dickes Danke an das Orga-Team, dass Ihr weitermacht! #6
Bin auch wieder dabei und angemeldet!


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Moin Moin liebe Mitstreiter!

Wir haben Euch ja bereits darüber informiert, dass wir aktuell wieder in  der betroffenen Region unterwegs sind und uns mit Menschen vor Ort unterhalten, um einfach mal die aktuelle Stimmung zu erfassen. Hierzu  werden wir Euch in den Tagen bis zur Demo einige unserer  Gesprächspartner vorstellen.

Beginnen möchten wir mit der achtjährigen Lara, da uns diese Geschichte  sehr bewegt hat. Lara ist von dem Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt direkt  betroffen, denn ihr Vater verdient sein Geld mit uns Anglern.

Was passiert mit Lara und Ihrer Familie, wenn die Angelverbote kommen  und die Angler der Region fernbleiben? Das ist seit Wochen das Thema bei  Lara zu Hause, denn Laras Eltern machen sich große Sorgen um die  Zukunft der Familie. Lara bekommt die Sorgen also täglich zu Hause  hautnah mit.

Ist das die Politik für „den kleinen Mann“, die der SPD Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz in den Talkshows propagiert?

Lara wird am 17. Juni 2017 bei unserer Demo dabei sein und uns im Kampf gegen die Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt unterstützen.

Wir sagen danke Lara, dass Du uns so offen die Situation geschildert hast.

Ja, und wir sagen danke Barbara Hendricks, danke Martin Schulz und danke  Jochen Flassbarth, dass die SPD ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste Familien und Existenzen zerstört, nur um eigene Ideologien durchzusetzen! Danke Barbara, danke Martin, danke Jochen!

Bitte teilt die Geschichte der kleinen Lara, damit wirklich jeder  mitbekommt, welche Folgen die anglerfeindliche Politik der SPD hat!


----------



## Wander-HH (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> ...
> Leider können wir keine Spendenquittungen ausstellen. Es gibt jedoch zwei Möglichkeiten für uns. 1. Wir erstellen eine offizielle Rechnung über "Marketingunterstützung", "Beteiligung Aktivitäten 2017" oder "Sponsoring" und 2. gibt es die Möglichkeit für unsere Unterstützer auch Rechnungen von unseren "Dienstleistern" zu übernehmen, z.B. Druckkosten, Agenturkosten, Banner etc.
> 
> Unsere Rechnungen werden vom Wassertoruismus in Schleswig- Holstein e.V. ausgestellt, sind also keine "handgeschriebenen Quittungszettel"  |rolleyes
> ...


Lasst uns dieser Woche telefonieren ... das geht schneller.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Wie bei unserer ersten Aktion im April diesen Jahres leben wir von Sponsoren und (privaten) Spenden.

 So möchten wir auch zur Anglerdemo 2.0 unsere Sponsoren vorstellen und uns für die Unterstützung bedanken.

  Beginnen möchten wir mit der Firma Behr Angelsport GmbH aus Ladenburg.  Im Jahr 2017 feiert Behr Angelsport sein 40-jähriges Bestehen!

  Vielleicht ist es die große Leidenschaft am Angeln, die Behr Angelsport  nach und nach zu der Marke gemacht hat, die sie heute ist. Dabei war  der Erfolg der Kunden die Basis für den eigenen Erfolg. Frische Ideen,  Preise nach Augenmaß und Vertrauen sind die Grundsätze der Aktivitäten  von Behr Angelsport. Das Team setzt alles daran, die Wünsche der Kunden  schnell und unproblematisch umzusetzen- mit professionellen und  marktgerechten Produkten für alle Bereiche des Angelsports.

 Weitere Infos erhaltet Ihr unter www.behrfishing.de

 Vielen Dank an die Behr Angelsport GmbH!


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Bereits bei unserer ersten Anglerdemo im April hatten wir die Unterstützung der Jahr Top Special Verlag GmbH und Co. KG.

U.a. durften wir unsere Podiumsdiskussion im Rahmen der Fishing Masters  Show im April in Burgstaaken abhalten. Des Weiteren gab es verschiedene  Veröffentlichungen zu unserer Anglerdemo.

Auch bei der Anglerdemo 2.0 unterstützt uns der Verlag mit Veröffentlichungen zu unserer Aktion.

Auf der Startseite von www.blinker.de sowie unter www.blinker.de/…/angelverbot-im-fehmarnbelt-anglerdemo-2-0…/
informiert der Blinker die Leser ausführlich über unsere Anglerdemo 2.0.

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Schick uns mal Banner und Links dazu von allen euren Sponsoren!


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Am 22. April 2017 auf Fehmarn hatten wir bei unserer ersten Veranstaltung bereits großartige Unterstützung durch den Rheinischen Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.

Als wir vor wenigen Wochen erste Infos zur Anglerdemo 2.0 veröffentlichten, haben die Angelkollegen aus dem Rheinland sofort wieder Ihre Teilnahme zugesichert.

Jetzt haben die Jungs noch einen draufgesetzt. Wir freuen uns, mit dem RhFV von 1880 e.V. unseren nächsten Sponsor und Unterstützer bekannt geben zu dürfen. Vielen Dank ins Rheinland!

Viele werden jetzt die Frage stellen WARUM ein Anglerverband aus dem Rheinland? Kämpft Anglerdemo 2.0 nicht gegen die Angelverbote in der Ostsee?

  JEIN! Erstens hat der RhFV von 1880 e.V. mehr als 40.000 Mitglieder und viele davon sind Meeresangler an der deutschen Ostseeküste. Somit kämpft man auch an der Ostsee für die Ziele und Belange der eigenen Mitglieder. Zweitens sehen wir Anglerdemo 2.0 nicht nur als Kampf gegen die Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt, sondern als Kampf gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik! Die drohenden Verbote z.B. Im Fehmarnbelt sind bekanntlich nur der Beginn von neuen geplanten Verbotszonen im Rahmen der FHH Richtlinie. Da unsere Aktivitäten sehr starken Zuspruch haben und wir mittlerweile viele Angler erreichen und für die anglerfeindliche Politik und die drohenden Verbote sensibilisieren konnten, können wir uns vorstellen, diese Aktion auch auf andere Teile der Republik auszuweiten. So haben wir den Angelfreunden aus Mecklenburg- Vorpommern bereits Unterstützung im Kampf gegen die dortigen drohenden Angelverbote angeboten. Wir möchten Angler im ganzen Land im Kampf gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik unterstützen. Dazu benötigen wir aber auch die Hilfe und Unterstützung aus anderen Teilen der Republik, also von Euch.

Aktuell liegt unser Fokus weiterhin im Fehmarnbelt, aber wir Angler sollten in der jetzigen Situation zusammenstehen. 

  Da wir jetzt Unterstützung von Anglern, Angelverbänden, Medien, Angelgerätehändlern und Herstellern aus der gesamten Republik erhalten, soll dieser Kampf auch als Zeichen an die Politik in der gesamten Republik angesehen werden.

Also, liebe Angelfreunde- unterstützt uns bei unserem gemeinsamen Kampf gegen die Angelverbote und gegen neue Einschränkungen sowie die Angelkollegen vom RhFV von 1880 e.V.

Vielen Dank ins Rheinland! Mehr Infos erhaltet Ihr unter www.rhfv.de


----------



## Angelfischerei (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Lars, bei anglerfreundlichen Aktionen helfen und unterstützen wir gerne.

Beste Grüße aus dem Rheinland |wavey:
Hanns Hönigs 
Stellvertretender Vorsitzender des RhFV von 1880 e.V.


----------



## Wegberger (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Hallo,

toll das der RhFv unterstützt.... schade es keine Verbände vor Ort gibt #c


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

So,  es geht weiter und wir kommen immer besser voran! Das knappe  Zeitfenster von der Bekanntgabe der "Anglerdemo 2.0" bis zum Termin am  17. Juni 2017 verlangt zur Zeit einiges von uns ab, aber wir lieben  Herausforderungen, insbesondere wenn es um unser Hobby geht!

 Die  neuen Flyer werden morgen bei uns eintreffen. Wir haben den Flyer vom  Design ähnlich dem zur ersten Demo angepasst (Stichwort  Wiedererkennungswert), jedoch für Anglerdemo 2.0 eine Rückseite mit  Informationen - der Vorschlag kam ja aus Euren Reihen - über uns und  unsere Ziele eingefügt.

 Diesen Flyer wollen wir mehr "in die  Breite" verteilen, also nicht ausschließlich in Anglerkreisen. Unser  Ziel ist es zum Beispiel auch Touristen zu erreichen oder die Vermieter  von Ferienwohnungen, Tankstellenkunden, Campingplätze, Bäckereien etc.  Entsprechend haben wir die Auflage erhöht und benötigen jetzt Eure  Unterstützung!
 Wir suchen freiwillige Verteiler in den Regionen  Heiligenhafen, Fehmarn und Großenbrode! Bitte meldet Euch unter  anglerdemo@online.de , falls Ihr uns dabei unterstützen möchtet. Die  Flyer liegen zur Abholung ab Donnerstag in Heiligenhafen bereit. Details  erhaltet Ihr von uns als Antwort auf Eure Mail mit der Bereitschaft uns  bei der Verteilung zu unterstützen.

 Ohne Eure Unterstützung können wir unsere gemeinsamen Ziele nicht erreichen!

 Und bitte nicht Eure Anmeldung zur Bootsdemo vergessen!


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Liebe Angelfreunde,

als Hans-Jürgen Gäbler 1995 den ersten Fisherman's Partner  Angler-Fachmarkt in Parsdorf bei München eröffnet habe, war er überzeugt  davon, dass sich der Angelgerätemarkt in Deutschland und Europa stark  verändern würde.

Damals gab es in Deutschland ca. 5.000 Angelläden mit einer  durchschnittlichen Verkaufsfläche von ca. 50 qm und einem gut  funktionierenden Großhandel, welcher seine Produkte zum geringen Teil in  Deutschland und Europa, zum größten Teil in Südkorea, Taiwan und China  produzieren ließ. Aber die Konzentration auf größere Outlets im  Food-Bereich und auch schon im großen Rahmen im Non Food Bereich war  weit fortgeschritten und so war Hans- Jürgen überzeugt davon, dass dies  auch der Weg im Angelgeräte- Fachhandel sein wird.

So entstand im März 1995 der erste Fisherman's Partner Fachmarkt auf 300  qm mit der Vision, ein europaweites Franchise-Netz aufzubauen. In den  folgenden drei Jahren kamen 6 Filialen dazu – dies war notwendig um die  Handelsmarke Fisherman's Partner bekannt zu machen und die  Wettbewerbsfähigkeit des Fachmarktkonzeptes zu bestätigen. Der Erfolg  gab ihm Recht!

Um Fisherman's Partner schneller ausbauen zu können, entwickelte  Fisherman's Partner ein auf den Angelgerätemarkt zugeschnittenes  Franchise-Konzept. Mit diesem Konzept und über 60 Fachmärkten in 8  Ländern ist Fisherman's Partner die Nr. 1 in Europa. Die Verkaufsflächen  der Fachmärkte liegen mittlerweile meist zwischen 300 und 1.500 qm. Das  Team von Fisherman's Partner sind keine Theoretiker – sie entwickeln  ihr System praxisnah weiter. Mit dem Konzept bietet das Team dem Angler  ein klar strukturiertes Programm mit einem auf die jeweilige Region  abgestimmten Marken- und Produktmix zu attraktiven Preisen. Die Partner  und Mitarbeiter leben Tag für Tag mit voller Leidenschaft für das  Angeln. Deshalb ist für Fisherman's Partner Angel-Kompetenz eine  Selbstverständlichkeit. Sämtliche der über 30.000 Artikel sind zu fairen  Fachmarkt-Preisen kalkuliert und die ständigen Sonderangebote und  Aktionen sind mittlerweile zum Maßstab geworden.

So war es für Hans- Jürgen Gäbler keine Frage unsere Aktion als Sponsor  zu unterstützen, denn es ist im Interesse der gesamten  Freizeitfischerei, dass ein solches Verbot nicht zum Tragen kommt.

Vielen Dank an Hans- Jürgen und an das Team von Fisherman's Partner!

www.fishermans-partner.eu/


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Hier noch der aktuelle Neswletter mit neuesten Infos:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328204


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Auch der DAFV unterstützt erneut unsere Aktion mit einem Aufruf zur Teilnahme an unserer Anglerdemo am 17. Juni 2017!

www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/nicht-locker-lassen-bootsdemo-2-0

Dort ist u.a. auch unser Schreiben veröffentlicht, welches wir an alle Verbände geschickt haben. Wir werden die unterstützenden Verbände natürlich weiterhin öffentlich bekanntgeben.

Mitglieder des Präsidiums sowie der Geschäftsführer des DAFV Alexander Seggelke werden unsere Anglerdemo am 17. Juni vor Ort in Heiligenhafen unterstützen sowie unseren Bootskonvoi im Fehmarnsund begleiten.

Vielen Dank an den DAFV!


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Da war doch in der letzten Woche diese "komische" Pressemeldung vom  NABU. Diese wurde anscheinend nur von wenigen Menschen zur Kenntnis  genommen und wohl auch nicht wirklich durchgelesen. Ansonsten hätten wir  in den letzten Tagen sicherlich noch 1000 Anmeldungen zur Anglerdemo  2.0 am 17. Juni in Heiligenhafen und im Fehmarnsund erhalten.

 Wir werden uns in den nächsten Tagen noch einmal damit beschäftigen.

 Hätte die Pressemitteilung auch Segler, Motorbootfahrer und Kiter erreicht, würden die sich wohl auch unserer Demo anschließen.


  Wir haben mal mit rosa Stiften ein wenig auf einer Karte von Fehmarn  rumpepinselt. Diese Karte sollten sich alle Wassersportler jetzt einmal  genau  anschauen. Alle eingefärbten Zonen sind FHH/ Natura-2000  bzw.Vogelschutzgebiete. Der NABU möchte alle diese Gebiete laut PM für  die Nutzung schließen! ALLE! 


​
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​

 Deshalb bitten wir Euch, informiert Eure Freunde, Bekannten, Nachbarn  und Kollegen- wir müssen diese Verbote verhindern! Es betrifft nicht nur  mehr uns Angler. Also Beitrag teilen, teilen, teilen...

 Kommt  alle am 17. Juni nach Heiligenhafen und später zur Bootsdemo in den  Fehmarnsund! Meldet Euch zur Bootsdemo bitte unter anglerdemo@online.de  an. Ob Angelboot, Segelboot oder Motoryacht. Es wird Zeit ein  gemeinsames Zeichen zu setzen- und zwar  jetzt, bevor wir unsere Boote im Hafen lassen müssen.

 Ich zitiere aus der Pressemitteilung des NABU und dann sollten sich  alle von Euch wirklich einmal in Ruhe überlegen, welche Folgen das für  jeden einzelnen von uns haben wird, wenn die Forderungen des NABU nach  NULLNUTZUNGSZONEN umgesetzt werden.

 Zitat aus der PM des NABU vom 29. Mai 2017:


  Der NABU appelliert an Politik und Angler, den Zielen von FFH- und  Vogelschutzrichtlinie verantwortungsvoll gerecht zu werden und der  Forderung  der EU-Meeresstrategierahmenrichtlinie (MSRL) folgen, nutzungsfreie  Gebiete zur Sicherung des Naturerbes einzurichten. (...) Um den  Natura-2000-Zielen nachzukommen, müssen Teile der Schutzgebiete für  Angler wie auch für andere Formen der Fischerei und Nutzung geschlossen  sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

zum kotzen - weite kämpfen!


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

So, wir haben jetzt auch einen Soli eingeführt- den Anglersoli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Das war natürlich nur Spaß. Wir haben immer noch sehr viele Anfragen  bezüglich unserer grünen Flaggen "Love the sea". Das freut uns natürlich  sehr. Diese große Anzahl können wir aber leider nicht mehr über unsere  Spenden und Sponsoren abwickeln. Somit können wir die Flaggen leider  nicht mehr kostenlos anbieten. Wir bieten aber ab sofort diese Flaggen  bei unseren Sponsoren Baltic Kölln in Heiligenhafen und Burgstaaken  für eine Spende in Höhe von 5.- Euro pro Flagge an. Dort stehen unsere  Spendendosen. Auch bei Kalles Angelshop in Neustadt habt Ihr die  Möglichkeit die Flaggen gegen eine Spende von 5.- Euro zu erhalten.

Spendendosen stehen aktuell übrigens auch auf den Angelkuttern aus  Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn sowie bei Angelsport Moritz und im  Wassersportzentrum Großenbrode. Alle Spenden werden zu 100% für die  Anglerdemo eingesetzt. 

 Da wir auch viele Anfragen zu "Love the  sea" Aufkleber haben, gibt es weitere 10.000 Stück in den kommenden  Tagen. Diese sind kostenlos in den o.g. Angelgeschäften erhältlich und  natürlich auf den Angelkuttern. Aber auch da freuen wir uns über eine  kleine Spende 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Jens_74 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Obwohl ich fast nie (würde gerne) an Ost und Nordsee angle finde das Projekt ganz große Klasse und habe mit gutem Gewissen eben etwas gespendet. Macht weiter so !


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich fast nie (würde gerne) an Ost und Nordsee angle finde das Projekt ganz große Klasse und habe mit gutem Gewissen eben etwas gespendet. Macht weiter so !



Super Jens und vielen Dank! Die anglerfeindliche Politik ist ja im ganzen Land eine Gefahr für unser Hobby. Wir erreichen viele Angler in ganz Deutschland (und mittlerweile über die Grenzen hinaus) und können hoffentlich mit unserer Aktion Angler motivieren, sich zu wehren und nicht einfach alle Verbote zu akzeptieren.

Wir wollen gerne auch Angler in anderen Teilen der Republik im Kampf gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik unterstützen. Natürlich liegt unser Fokus zur Zeit in der Region um Fehmarn/ Heiligenhafen, unserer Heimat.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Gibt es soch geartete Verbote eigentlich in anderen Ländern der EU? Oder ist dies ausschliesslich auf Deutschland beschränkt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Angelverbote auf Grund Natura2000 etc. nur in Deutschland (zumindest in der Breite und  aufs Verbieten und Einschränken vom Angeln bezogen)


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Mal so als Beispiel: StandheuteinderZeitung

Da geht es um die Hase. Bei uns in der Zeitung steht das Trampelpfade bestehen bleiben, Stege und Campingplätze haben Bestandschutz aber neue Schane unterliegen der FFH Überprüfung. Und wenn man im Internet mal sieht wieviel Flächen dazu werden sollen, gute Nacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

NICHT, dass wir nicht immer gewarnt hätten, dass das auch genauso im Süßwasser kommt (siehe auch NDS, S-A etc., wo das schon richtig losgeht)...

Danke an die schlafenden Verbände (ausser AVN, die von Anfang an richtig kämpften)...


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Ich drücke jedenfalls die Daumen, dass das Wetter diesmal vollumfänglich mitspielt und die Anglerdemo 2.0 ein mindestens ebenso guter Erfolg wird, wie die erste Demo #6


----------



## Anglerdemo (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Wir beziehen uns mit unserem Schreiben auf die Pressemeldung des NABU SH vom 29.05.2017

schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/news/2017/22512.html


Sehr geehrter Herr Ludwichowski,

mit Erstaunen und Entsetzen zugleich haben wir Ihre Pressemitteilung vom  29. Mai 2017 „Bundesregierung geht an den Haken, Anglerlobby will  Verordnungen für Meeresschutzgebiete aushebeln“ zur Kenntnis genommen.

Mit Ihrer Pressemitteilung haben Sie einmal mehr aufgezeigt, warum  Interessenverbände wie der NABU oder auch BUND aktuell eine schwindende  Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung erfahren müssen. Sie bezeichnen sich als  Anwälte der Natur, missachten jedoch geltendes Recht in Deutschland bei  Ihrer Forderung nach einem Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt.

Die Wahlergebnisse der Grünen zeigen sehr deutlich, dass wir Menschen  die Politik nicht mehr einfach so gewähren lassen, wenn man uns  bevormunden oder gar aus der Natur aussperren möchte. Warum schützen Sie  die Natur nicht für den Menschen, sondern vor dem Menschen?

Nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz soll die Natur gerade für ihren  Erholungswert für Menschen geschützt werden. Angler stehen für nichts  mehr als DAS Bild der Erholung in der Natur, da müssen wir nicht das  Bild vom einsamen Angler in der Natur zeichnen, das entspricht der  Realität. Die Belange des Menschen stehen bei Naturschutzorganisationen  häufig leider erst an dritter Stelle. An erster Stelle stehen meist die  Millionen von Spendengeldern, mit weitem Abstand folgt die Natur.

Sicherlich ist es Ihnen neu, dass Angler sich öffentlich wehren. Die  aktuellen Proteste in Ostholstein gegen die geplanten Angelverbote im  Fehmarnbelt werden ausschließlich von Anglern, Kutterkapitänen und  betroffenen Unternehmen aus dem Bereich des Tourismus organisiert. Wir  haben es uns zum Ziel gemacht, unserem Hobby auch zukünftig ohne neue  Einschränkungen und Verboten nachzugehen.

Ist es Ihnen entgangen, dass Angeln eine besonders naturverträgliche  Nutzungsform der Natur darstellt und es sich hierbei um die selektivste  Art der Fischerei handelt? Umso erstaunlicher, dass Sie gerade uns  Angler aussperren wollen und die industrielle Fischerei gewähren lassen  wollen. Wie erklären Sie das den Menschen in unserem Land?
Grundsätzlich wird sich kein Angler vernünftigen Konzepten zum  Naturschutz verschließen! Wir fordern jedoch, dass jede politische  Entscheidung zur Regulierung der Fischbestände oder zu Angelverboten  zukünftig nur aufgrund von neutralen, wirtschaftlichen und  naturschutzfachlichen Fakten getroffen werden darf. Alle Maßnahmen  müssen effektiv sein, dürfen aber zugleich nur geringstmögliche  wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen haben. Betroffene Berufsfischer und der  Angeltourismus, aber auch Einzelhändler und Vermieter aus der Region  müssen angemessene Unterstützung erhalten.

Wir Angler fordern von Behörden, Wissenschaft und Politik tragfähige  Lösungen für Mensch, Land und Region zu erarbeiten. Neue Verbote und  Aussperrungen des Menschen dürfen nicht das Ziel deutscher Politik sein.  Nachvollziehbaren und effektiven Naturschutz unterstützen wir nach  Kräften.

Ihre Pressemitteilung liest sich in meinen Augen wie ein Propagandablatt  gegen den deutschen Angler. Sie verzetteln sich in einer Mischung aus  Halbwahrheiten und völligen Unwahrheiten.

Die Fangmengenbegrenzung für Angler gibt es nicht, weil 70.000 Angler  jedes Jahr in das Schutzgebiet fahren. Ihre Zahl von 70.000 Anglern, die  mit Kuttern ins Schutzgebiet fahren, ist absolut realitätsfern. Im  Durchschnitt nehmen 20 Angler an einer Tagestour teil, zudem finden  witterungsbedingt nur an ca. 200 Tagen im Jahr Ausfahrten statt und  nicht alle Touren führen in das Schutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt. Aktuell werden  diese Touren von 10 Angelkuttern angeboten und durchgeführt. Auch  handelt es sich hierbei nicht um die Angelindustrie, sondern  ausschließlich um Hobbyangler. Dank der deutschen anglerfeindlichen  Politik werden es in diesem Jahr voraussichtlich nur noch 40.000 Angler  sein, die überhaupt die Region Ostholstein besuchen, um ihrem Hobby  nachzugehen (nicht 40.000 Angler die im Schutzgebiet angeln!). Im Jahr  2000 wurden noch über 100.000 Angler in der Region gezählt und wir haben  im Fehmarnbelt immer noch intakte Riffe und Sandbänke und das obwohl  dort seit Jahrzehnten geangelt wird.

Das Bundesamt für Naturschutz bescheinigt dem Schutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt konstante und gute Umweltbedingungen!

Durchschnittlich starten jeden Tag rund 200 Angler von Heiligenhafen und  Fehmarn zum Angeln. Gemäß den Zahlen des Thünen-Institut für  Ostseefischerei fangen diese zusammen durchschnittlich 780 Dorsche am  Tag oder 800 kg Dorsch und das sind Zahlen aus der Vergangenheit. Andere  Fische die reichlich vorhanden sind, werden von den Anglern in der  Regel nicht bejagt.

Seit der Einführung des “Bag limit“ hat sich diese Zahl um mehr als 2/3  reduziert. Glauben Sie wirklich, dass die Entnahme von 300 kg Dorsch,  auf einer Fläche die fast halb so groß ist wie Schleswig-Holstein ist,  die Natur nachhaltig schädigt?

Wissen Sie eigentlich wir groß die Biomasse Dorsch in der westlichen  Ostsee ist? Nur zum Vergleich- der aktuelle Jahrgang 2016 beträgt rund  65.000.000 Kilo Dorsch.

Haben Sie sich eigentlich vor Ihrer Veröffentlichung ernsthaft mit der  Materie beschäftigt? Das können wir uns nach dem Lesen Ihrer  Veröffentlichung eigentlich nicht vorstellen.

Die Fangmengenbegrenzung für Angler – das sogenannte Baglimit – gibt es  nur, weil die EU in den letzten 20 Jahren die wissenschaftlichen  Empfehlungen zur Quotenfestsetzung der Berufsfischerei missachtet hat.  Das ein Baglimit sich negativ auf den Dorschbestand auswirkt, scheint  Ihnen ebenso entgangen zu sein, wie die Tatsache, dass die  Schleppnetzfischerei der dänischen und polnischen Fischindustrie in den  Natura 2000 Gebieten nicht verboten werden soll.

Ihre Aussage, dass Angler oftmals ihre Fänge schwarz vermarkten, können  Sie sicherlich anhand von Zahlen genauer belegen, oder? Andererseits  fordern wir Sie auf, sich bei den deutschen Meeresanglern öffentlich für  diese Unterstellung zu entschuldigen. Uns sind persönlich keine Angler  bekannt, die ihre Fänge schwarz vermarkten, können aber  selbstverständlich Verfehlungen einzelner Angler im Allgemeinen nicht  gutheißen.

Warum sollte die EU ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren gegen die  Bundesrepublik führen und dieses den Steuerzahler Strafgelder kosten,  wenn die EU kein Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt fordert? Sie werfen dem BMEL  Wahlkampf vor? Nein, das BMEL sieht keine rechtliche Notwendigkeit oder  gar eine Grundlage für ein Angelverbot. Sie werfen dem BMEL also die  Einhaltung von geltendem Recht vor!

Warum nennen Sie denn keine wissenschaftlichen und nachvollziehbaren  Argumente, warum das Angeln im Fehmarnbelt verboten werden sollte oder  gar muss? In einem Gebiet wo jedes Jahr über 50.000 Schiffsbewegungen  von Frachtern, Tankern etc. zu verzeichnen sind und auch zukünftig die  Schleppnetzfischerei der dänischen und polnischen Fischindustrie nicht  verboten werden soll. Stark motorisierte Sportboote schädigen das Riff?  Haben Sie die Motorleistung eines Angelbootes jemals mit der Leistung  eines Containerschiffes verglichen?

Und zu guter Letzt haben Sie die Mär vom Schweinswal aufgenommen und  auch noch verbreitet, wissenschaftlich untermauern konnten Sie dieses  jedoch auch nicht. Ihre Pressemitteilung enthält leider keine  nachvollziehbaren und wissenschaftlichen Begründungen, die ein  Angelverbot nur annährend rechtfertigen würden. Somit geht es Ihnen  nicht anders als dem Bundesumweltministerium.

Wir halten fest, dass weder der NABU, noch das BMUB oder das BfN eine  nachvollziehbare wissenschaftliche Begründung - warum das Angeln im  Fehmarnbelt verboten werden sollte oder gar muss – vorgelegt haben. Bis  heute kann nicht dargelegt werden, wie das Angeln die Lebensräume  „Sandbänke“ und „Riffe“ sowie die geschützten Arten „Schweinswal“ und  „Seehund“ schädigt. Das sind die Fakten!

Es gibt keine Forderung seitens der EU für ein Angelverbot. Die EU  fordert von Bundesregierung lediglich einen wirksamen Schutz der Natura  2000-Gebiete. Überall in Europa – so auch bei unseren Nachbarn Dänemark  und Polen - geht dieses ohne Angelverbot.

Ihre Pressemitteilung hingegen verdeutlich lediglich Ihre Ideologie und  Ihr Ziel, uns Anglern unser Hobby zu verbieten und uns Menschen aus der  Natur auszusperren. Denn mit Ihrer Pressemitteilung haben Sie einmal  mehr verdeutlicht, dass der NABU nutzungsfreie Zonen in allen FHH- und  Vogelschutzgebieten durchsetzen möchte.
Die Akzeptanz des Naturschutzes wird in der Bevölkerung mit nicht  nachvollziehbaren Entscheidungen nachhaltig gefährdet. Wollen Sie das  wirklich?

Wenn jetzt der NABU öffentlich so klar die Forderung nach einem  Angelverbot erneuert und die Angler mit falschen Aussagen öffentlich  versucht zu diffamieren, stellt sich uns die Frage, ob das BMUB mit  einem Staatssekretär Jochen Flasbarth – hauptamtlicher NABU Präsident  von 1992 bis 2003 – überhaupt noch unabhängig entscheiden kann!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen





Lars Wernicke
Team Anglerdemo

Fehmarn, den 08. Juni 2017


----------



## Anglerdemo (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Wir haben vor wenigen Minuten eine Pressemeldung von Strandwächter.org​  erhalten und möchten diese - mit freundlicher Genehmigung der  Strandwächter - bei uns veröffentlichen. Da ist deutlich zu erkennen,  wie "grüne" Politik in Deutschland funktioniert. Nennen wir das einfach  "Aussperren von Menschen mit System".

Die  Pressemitteilung der Strandwächter bezieht sich auf den Antrag der drei  Küstenländer Niedersachsen, Hamburg und Schleswig-Holstein zur  Aktualisierung der bestehenden Befahrensverordnung für die Nordsee. Im  Kern geht es darum, dass zukünftig ein grundsätzliches Kiteverbot für  die gesamte Fläche des Nationalpark Wattenmeer gelten soll.


Der  „Strandwächter“ ist ein Zusammenschluss von Vertretern einiger Kite-  und Wassersportvereine an der deutschen Nord- und Ostseeküste und des  Wassertourismus sowie Vertretern der Wassersport- und Kiteindustrie.

Strandwächter, 8.6.2017

*Pressemitteilung*
*​*
Der  Landesbetrieb für Küstenschutz, Nationalpark und Meeresschutz  Schleswig-Holstein (LKN. SH) informierte am Dienstag dieser Woche  (6.6.2017) die überregionale Interessenvertretung der Kitesurf-Sportler  und der Kitesport-Industrie, die Global Kitesport Association (GKA),  darüber, dass die drei Küstenländer Niedersachsen, Hamburg und  Schleswig-Holstein unter Federführung von Minister Dr. Robert Habeck  einen Antrag auf Aktualisierung der bestehenden Befahrensverordnung für  die Nordsee beim Bundesverkehrsministerium (BMVI) am 18.5.2017  eingereicht haben.


In diesem Antrag wird unter Ziffer 4.2. ein grundsätzliches Kiteverbot für die *gesamte Fläche des Nationalparks Wattenmeer/Nordsee*  beantragt. Von diesem grundsätzlichen Verbot soll es einzelne Ausnahmen  geben können, deren Bestand von den Verwaltungsbehörden zu entscheiden  sei.


Herr Dr. Robert Habeck stellte den Verbotsantrag  an das BMVI erst nach der Abwahl seiner rot-grünen Landesregierung am  7.5.2017 und in dem Wissen, dass seine möglichen Koalitionspartner sich  klar gegen ein Kiteverbot wie nun von ihm beantrag vor der Wahl  ausgesprochen hatten (http://www.wassertourismus-sh.com/wassertourimus-sh-b2b​).  Die von der GKA auf diesen Umstand angesprochenen Vertreter von CDU und  FDP in Schleswig-Holstein zeigten sich dann auch sehr überrascht von  diesem Vorgehen des Ministers.


In dem Antragsschreiben  des Ministers Dr. Robert Habeck an den Bundesverkehrsminister Alexander  Dobrindt führt dieser aus, dass der Verbotsantrag von einer breiten  Basis mitgetragen würde. Diese Behauptung entspricht insoweit nicht den  Tatsachen, als dass die ganz überwiegende Zahl aller in  Schleswig-Holstein und Niedersachsen eingetragenen Windsurf- und  Kitevereine, sowie die überregionalen Interessenverbände Deutscher  Segler Verband (DSV), Love it like a Local (Lilal) und die GKA sowie  alle nicht in Vereinen organisierten Kitesurf-Sportler über eine  Petition mit über 20.000 Unterzeichnern sich uneingeschränkt gegen ein  generelles Kiteverbot wie nun beantragt ausgesprochen haben.


Die  GKA fordert das Bundesverkehrsministerium auf, dem von den genannten  Bundesländern beantragten generellen Kiteverbot nicht zuzustimmen.


Mehr Informationen unter:


Dr. Jörgen Vogt
General Secretary
*Global Kitesports Association*
Gärtnerstrasse 89
20253 Hamburg
Germany
Tel.: +49/ (0)172 29 22 807
Email: info@global-kitesports.org​
www.global-kitesports.org​


----------



## JottU (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Nun bekomme ich aber auch langsam Blutdruck.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Ich bekomme langsam aber sicher angesichts dieses Irrsinns das koxxen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

nicht, dass wir nicht immer gewarnt hätten - Anlgerdemo hats begriffen und was getan - Verbände schaukeln bis heute nur hinterher oder die Eier..


----------



## bacalo (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Lars, Respekt und Anerkennung für dein Statement (Post 41)!


 Herr Ludwichowski nur am Rande:
 Bevor man (s)eine Ideologie umsetzen will, sollte man die Zusammenhänge zumindest ansatzweise verstehen. Sie können es ja in der gebotenen Eile, gerne auch in der gebotenen Form nachholen.

 Beste Grüße aus Unterfranken

 Peter B.


----------



## vierkant (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Eine wichtige Sache, leider bin ich nicht im Land, eine Teilnahme aller Angler ist doch wohl Pflicht!

Angler für Angler, wenn schon der Bundesverband der Angler nur halbherzig bei der Sache ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anglerdemo (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Die Organisatoren der Anglerdemo und des Kitenetzwerks Love it like a  local e.V. (LILAL) haben eine strategische Partnerschaft geschlossen  und wollen zukünftig gemeinsam gegen wassersportfeindliche Politik  kämpfen. Dies haben heute Lars Wernicke vom Organisationsteam Anglerdemo  und der 1. Vorsitzende von LILAL Gerhard Dietrich in einem Gespräch  beschlossen.

Die aktuellen Forderungen des NABU Schleswig-Holstein nach „nutzungsfreien Zonen“ und das Vorgehen von Minister Robert Habeck beim beantragten Kiteverbot im Nationalpark Wattenmeer machen ein zusammenstehen aller Wassersportler notwendig.

Es geht inzwischen nicht mehr um sinnvollen und nachvollziehbaren  Naturschutz, sondern nur noch um grüne Ideologie, mit dem Ziel  Wassersportler ihr Hobby zu verbieten und uns Menschen aus der Natur  auszusperren. Dagegen werden wir uns zukünftig gemeinsam wehren. Wir  laden alle Wassersportler ein sich unserer Partnerschaft anzuschließen!

https://loveitlikealocal.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Super Sache!!

Klasse!


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Die Organisatoren der Anglerdemo und des Kitenetzwerks Love it like a  local e.V. (LILAL) haben eine strategische Partnerschaft geschlossen  und wollen zukünftig gemeinsam gegen wassersportfeindliche Politik  kämpfen.


Und auch da seid ihr den Verbandsversagern weit voraus.

Seit langem plädieren viele Angler dafür, dass sich Naturnutzer im Kampf gegen Angelgegner *zusammenschließen müssen*.
Bestes Beispiel: gegen die irren PETAner, unter denen Angler, Jäger, Landwirte, Reit- & Hundesportler, u.v.m. gemeinsam leiden.

Zu Kooperationen sind unsere DAFV-Dödels und viele aus den LVs aber nicht fähig (es sei denn mit Nabu & Co.).

Ich zolle euch größten Respekt, für das was ihr auf die Beine stellt!
#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Absolut - Tolle Sache!


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

von mir auch! allergrößte Anerkennung und Respekt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

In den letzten Tagen war eine Menge los bei uns. Wir sind natürlich  weiterhin in den Vorbereitungen zu unserem Event am 17. Juni 2017 und  hoffen auf eine rege Beteiligung an unserer Kundgebung um 11.55 Uhr in  Heiligenhafen sowie an unserem Bootskonvoi um 15.00 Uhr in Fehmarnsund. 

  Zumindest können wir auf unserer ToDo- Liste immer mehr Punkte auf  "grün" stellen. Viele unserer und Eurer Ideen können wir nur durch Eure  Unterstützung realisieren. Auf der einen Seite durch Euren persönlichen Einsatz im Rahmen der Vorbereitung, auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch durch unsere Sponsoren und Eure Spenden. 

Mittlerweile haben wir zudem verschiedene Angelverbände als  Unterstützer für unsere Aktion gewinnen können. Manche Verbände haben  uns mit Spenden unterstützt, andere stehen uns als Sponsor zur Seite  oder sind am 17.Juni persönlich vor Ort.

Heute möchten wir uns  beim Deutschen Meeresanglerverband e.V. für die Unterstützung bedanken.  Der DMV e.V. wird uns neben einer großzügigen Spende auch mit 5  Vorstandsmitgliedern am 17. Juni 2017 vor Ort unterstützen!
  Vielen Dank an den DMV e.V. für die Unterstützung, speziell auch an den  Vizepräsidenten und Schatzmeister Marco Montieri für die freundlichen  und offenen Gespräche in den letzten Tagen! Danke Marco!

www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/

Gemeinsam gegen die Angelverbote in den FHH- Gebieten, gemeinsam gegen eine anglerfeindliche Politik.

Werden wir noch mehr Verbände und Vereine für unsere Aktion gewinnen können?


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Ich glaube jeder von uns, der irgendwann einmal - ob im Urlaub oder zur  Angeltour - in Heiligenhafen war, kennt Ihn und hat schon einmal ein  leckeres Fischbrötchen bei ihm gegessen! Jürgen Schwiontek vom  Küstenlümmel!







Bei unserem letzten Besuch in Heiligenhafen haben wir vor unserer  Abfahrt ein Matjesbrötchen bei ihm gegessen und kamen mit Jürgen ins  Gespräch.

Wir merkten schnell, dass Jürgen sich mit dem Thema Angelverbot in den  AWZ und Baglimit intensiv auseinandergesetzt hat und sehr gut informiert  ist. Wir waren einer Meinung, dass die Angelverbote nicht nur das Ende  der Hochseeangelkutter einläuten werden, sondern sich die gesamte Region  verändern wird. Viele Touristen kommen nur wegen die Angel- und  Fischkutter nach Heiligenhafen oder um ihrem Hobby Meeresangeln  nachgehen zu können. Die Touristen werden wegbleiben, da ist sich Jürgen  sicher. Das wird viele gewerbliche Betriebe hart treffen und einige  Existenzen bedrohen und vernichten. Wie soll eine strukturschwache  Region diese Einbußen auffangen?

Wir reden von mindestens 30 Mio. Euro Umsatz p.a. nur durch Angler und hunderten von Arbeitsplätzen die aktuell bedroht sind!

Jürgen kann nicht verstehen, dass die Politik von Umweltministerin  Barbara Hendricks, Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz und dem zuständigen  Staatssekretär im Umweltminsiterium Jochen Flasbarth eine ganze Region  schädigen darf. Das alles ohne eine nachvollziehbare, wissenschaftliche  Begründung und obwohl das BfN dem Schutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt „konstante  und gute Umweltbedingungen“ bescheinigt.

Wir sagen Danke Barbara Hendricks, Danke Martin Schulz, Danke Jürgen Flasbarth!

der-kuestenluemmel.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Immer wieder zum erbrechen, sowas lesen zu müssen.

Euer Kampf ist daher mehr als wichtig!

DANKE dafür!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Widerstand zeigt Erfolg zumindest für die Kiter:
Die FDP bremst Robert Habeck (Grüne) bei seinem Versuch aus, Kitesurfen im Wattenmeer einzudämmen

So weit, so gut.

Wenn die FDP auch bei Millionen Anglern ankommen will, sollte sie in Bezug auf Angelverbote auch auf klare Linie setzen:
*GEGEN VERBOTE!!!*

Und abschaffen des S-H C+R-§ 39, wie von der Bundes-FDP verlangt!


----------



## Jan1982 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine offizielle Info in welchen Gebieten genau das Angeln verboten werden soll? In den berichten und Stellungsnahmen stand ja immer was von einer reduzierten Fläche statt des ursprünglich geforderten kompletten FFH Gebiet...

Vielleicht habe ich es auch überlesen, aber gab es seitens der Politiker zumindest einen Versuch zu erklären, warum darin weiter kommerziell gefischt werden darf?


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*



Jan1982 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich es auch überlesen, aber gab es seitens der Politiker zumindest einen Versuch zu erklären, warum darin weiter kommerziell gefischt werden darf?



Wie sollen und wollen die das erklären? Die haben nicht einmal eine (nachvollziehbare) Erklärung, warum das Angeln verboten werden soll. Wie wollen die dann erklären, warum Angeln schädlicher als die Schleppnetzfischerei von dänischen Fabrikschiffen sein soll. |rolleyes


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Hier noch einmal ein Facebook Aufruf von uns von heute:

Der Termin rückt näher- am kommenden Samstag ist es soweit. Anglerdemo  2.0 geht an den Start. Wir sind in den letzten Vorbereitungen und alles  läuft nach Plan.

In den letzten Tagen wurden wir immer wieder gefragt, ob die Folgen für  die Region wirklich so schlimm sein werden, wenn die Angelverbote in  den FHH- Gebieten kommen werden. Die Frage haben wir immer mit einem  deutlichen JA beantwortet.

Alleine in der Region Heiligenhafen/ Fehmarn hängen hunderte  Arbeitsplätze am Angeltourismus, 30 Millionen Euro Umsatz jedes Jahr  werden verloren gehen. Das wird für alle Folgen haben, nicht nur für  Angler und den Angeltourismus.

Wie wird Heiligenhafen im Juni 2018 ohne die Hochseeangelkutterflotte und ohne Angeltouristen aussehen?

Wir haben mal einen Ausblick gewagt und möchten Euch unser Bild vom Hafen im Juni 2018 nicht vorenthalten.





 Liebe Heiligenhafener, ist das dann noch Euer Heiligenhafen?

Liebe Urlauber, ist das dann noch Euer Heiligenhafen?

Unterstützt uns bitte am 17. Juni um 11.55 Uhr am Kommunalhafen in  unserem Kampf gegen anglerfeindliche und wassersportfeindliche Politik!

Anmeldungen für Kleinboote zum Bootskonvoi am 17. Juni um 15.00 Uhr im Fehmarnsund nehmen wir gerne noch unter anglerdemo@online.de entgegen.

Wir sehen uns am Samstag! Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Wander-HH (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

*Anglerdemo 2.0 in Heiligenhafen        *



> Ein MUSS für alle Angler aus Deutschland,  aber vor allem aus dem Norden. Sagt "Nein" zu den völlig unsinnigen,  nicht von der EU geforderten Angelverbote (auch deutschlandweit) und  unterstützt diese enorm wichtige Demo mit eure Anwesenheit. Wir als  Vorstand unterstützen diese Demo (auch mit einer Spende) weil unsere  Angler / der Angelsport uns wichtig sind / ist und sind vor Ort dabei.
> 
> Warum? Weil wir als Vorstand denken, dass  es den meisten Anglern (wie wir) es vor allem darum geht, abzuschalten /  das Wetter, das Wasser / Natur und das Leben zu geniessen. Einfach  draussen zu sein und wenn man dann ... auch noch (vielleicht sein  Zielfisch) fängt. Top und wenn nicht ... hat man einen schönen Tag in  der Natur verbracht und abgeschaltet. DAS wollen wir uns nehmen lassen?
> 
> Kommt nach Heiligenhafen, bildet  Fahrgemeinschaften, zeigt klare Kante und unterstützt diese grossartige  Organisation gegen Angelverbote.


Siehe unsere Webseite.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Ich möchte es auch für gut heißen das ihr Widerstand leistet und euch unterstützten, wenn auch nur virtuell. Macht weiter so !

LG Michael


----------



## Skott (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Moin Lars,
ich möchte meine noch offene Spende für die Anglerdemo II
überweisen.
Wer ist denn nun Empänger?
Bei der ersten war es Baltic Sailing e.V., nun steht unten WiSH
als Empfänger bei gleicher IBAN ???

Man will ja auch, dass das Geld 1. beim Richtigen ankommt und
2. dem richtigen Zweck zugeführt wird!!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Hallo Wolfgang,

erst einmal vielen Dank. Die WiSH war eigentlich auch bei der ersten Demo der Empfänger, jedoch zur Zeit noch nicht beim Amtsgericht eingetragen.

Das ist aber zwischenzeitlich vollendet, so dass die WiSH e.V. der richtige Empfänger ist und beim Betreff "Anglerdemo" die Spende automatisch unserer Kostenstelle zugebucht wird.

DANKE!


----------



## Skott (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

OK, danke Lars!

Die Spende (20 €) sind unterwegs!

Liebe Grüße und gutes Gelingen, lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen,

denn die Region muss mit allem, was diese ausmacht weiter 

leben und existieren.

Wir brauchen keine Angelverbote und keinen Belttunnel,

das zusammen ist ja schon der Widerspruch schlechthin....#q


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*



Skott schrieb:


> OK, danke Lars!
> 
> Die Spende (20 €) sind unterwegs!
> 
> ...



Danke Wolfgang! Wir werden kämpfen, versprochen!

Wir haben gerade nicht die Zeit, um die Seiten aller Verbände und Vereine zu prüfen, um festzustellen, wer über unsere Aktion informiert.

Neben den bisher genannten RHFV, DMV, KAV NF, DAFV, Hamburger Vereine und Verband, Sachsen etc., gibt es jetzt aber auch Infos/ Hinweise beim LSFV SH, Weser Ems und Saar.

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle! 

Gerne nehmen wir Hinweise entgegen, wenn noch mehr Verbände/ Vereine uns unterstützen und zur Teilnahme aufrufen. 

Wir freuen uns über jede Unterstützung!


----------



## Wegberger (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Hallo,

der Infos/ Hinweise beim LSFV SH sind eher eine Schande als tatsächlich für die Sache #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Heuchler halt, die VErbanditen


----------



## Wegberger (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Hallo,

man muss es sich einfach mal klarmachen .... vor der eigenen Haustüre schafft es dieser Naturschutzverband am 14.06. eine klitzekleine Laufbandinfo zu schalten.

Das ist schon ein Affront und aktiver Verrat an der der Sache.


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Da  wir alle vom Orgateam diese Aktion als Privatpersonen vorbereiten und  durchführen, sind wir natürlich immer auf finanzielle Unterstützung  angewiesen. Alleine der Druck von Flyern, Erstellung von Bannern oder  auch die Spendendosen und Bierdeckel verschlingen schnell tausende von  Euro. 

 So sind wir - neben der wichtigen Unterstützung durch  unsere Sponsoren - natürlich auch dankbar für die privaten  "Kleinspenden", aber auch für die "etwas größeren" Spenden von Verbänden  und Firmen.

 Somit möchten wir heute gerne ein paar dieser Spender und Unterstützer erwähnen und uns bedanken!

 Da ist zum Beispiel Chris von www.cf-fishing.de , der uns fragte, ob und wie er uns unterstützen kann.

  Oder auch Uwe Heydorn vom Wassersportzentrum in Großenbrode. Uwe war  bereits bei der ersten Veranstaltung von Beginn an dabei und auch bei  Anglerdemo 2.0 unterstützt Uwe uns. www.wassersportzentrum.net

  Aber auch die Reederei Willi Lüdtke mit der MS Karoline und MS Südwind.  Willi unterstützt uns im Hintergrund und kümmert sich zum Beispiel um  die Abwicklung des Bootskonvois mit den zuständigen Behörden. www.hochseeangeln.com

 Oder das Anglerboard als unser Medienpartner und Unterstützer von der ersten Minute an. www.anglerboard.de

  Die Jungs von Küstenfischer Nord in Heiligenhafen oder die  Fischereigenossenschaft von der Insel Fehmarn nicht zu vergessen. Ein  Anruf, eine Frage- eine Antwort, eine Lösung! Ja, und wir werden auch am  17. Juni vor Ort von den Fischern unterstützt!

 Und eine große Anzahl von Privatleuten und Firmen, die nicht erwähnt werden möchten.
  Ohne Euch alle wäre Anglerdemo definitiv nicht so weit gekommen! Über  die Grenzen Deutschlands hinaus reichen mittlerweile unsere Kontakte und  unser Netzwerk wird täglich größer.

 Danke Chris, danke Uwe, danke Willi, danke Thomas und danke alle anderen! DANKE! Gemeinsam gegen anglerfeindliche Politik.


----------



## Ørret (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Wenn alle Angler/Angelvereine mal ein Jahr lang ihren Beitrag an diese Angelverhinderungsverbände wie WE oder SH nicht abführen würden, dann würden diese haupt und ehrenamtlichen Arbeitsverweigerer aber ganz schön dicke Backen machen und in null Komma nix zu Kreuze kriechen! Aber leider wird das wohl nicht passieren:c


Ist hier aber wohl OT


----------



## Wegberger (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Hallo Oerret,



> Angelverhinderungsverbände



und ich bleibe bei meiner These, dass die in S-H sowas von "Dreck am Stecken" haben bei diesen Mist ...... und deshalb sich nicht nachhaltig positionieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

das mag auch stimmen bzw. ich würde nicht dagegen wetten. Auf jeden Fall ist nicht mehr als so ne Laufbandmeldung schlicht peinlich..


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Wir haben ja von Beginn an unser Motto "Lauter und größer" genannt.  Heute erklären wir Euch anhand eines Fotos den Begriff "größer ".




Für die Demo habe wir den Banner dann heute auch gleich am Kommunalhafen  in Heiligenhafen bei unserem Sponsor "Baltic Kölln" an der Fassade  befestigt.




Hartwig und Jürgen Kölln sind auch bei der Anglerdemo 2.0 wieder Sponsor und Unterstützer! Vielen Dank Ihr 2!




Achja, der Banner hat die Größe von 9 Meter x 4 Meter und zeigt noch einmal deutlich unsere Meinung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Nächste Woche bekommt der Banner dann seinen ursprünglich angedachten Platz auf der Insel Fehmarn.

"Lauter" erklären wir Euch Samstag


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Sieht stark aus. Das macht richtig was her. Klasse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

und es kommt doch (mit) auf die Größe an ;-)))


----------



## Wander-HH (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

|thinkerg: Grad noch einmal ca. 1350 Newsletter an unsere Vereinsmitglieder - als kleine Erinnerung #y- rausgeschickt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> |thinkerg: Grad noch einmal ca. 1350 Newsletter an unsere Vereinsmitglieder - als kleine Erinnerung #y- rausgeschickt.



Super Wander, danke für Eure Unterstützung und bis Samstag!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Klasse Meldung aus der Presse:
*Verbot ist niemals ein Kompromiss“ *
https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/verbot-niemals-kompromiss-8403771.html


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Macht weiter so. Laut Prognose soll der Wind mit 4 bis 5 bft. erträglich sein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

So, die Vorbereitungen sind in den letzten Zügen. Die ToDo Liste ist auf grün. 

  Petrus hat anscheinend ein Einsehen und fährt den Wind pünktlich zum  Bootskonvoi runter. Angesagt ist für morgen eine 4 aus westlichen  Richtungen. Bei eventueller Restdünung werden wir nicht unter der  Fehmarnsundbrücke durchfahren, sondern dirket davor die Seebestattung  durchführen. Diese Info ist natürlich auch für die "Sehleute" an Land  wichtig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Bitte denkt alle an dunkle/ schwarze Kleidung für die Kundgebung in Heiligenhafen. Wir wollen nicht nur Flagge zeigen, sondern ja auch eine Trauerfeier abhalten.

Wir freuen uns auf morgen! Der Countdown läuft!

Alle gemeinsam für den Angeltourismus und für den Wassersport.

  Habt Ihr eigentlich schon unsere Glasuntersetzer in Heiligenhafen unter  Eurem Getränk gehabt? DIese werden aktuell in vielen Gaststätten am  Hafen genutzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Danke an die Wirte!


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Jungs, ihr seit klasse.
Da ich leider nicht persönlich teilnehmen kann, wünsche ich viel Erfolg und massenhaft Teilnehmer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Für mich gerade etwas spät und weit, weil wir gestern Termin hatten (erst 2 Uhr nachts nach Hause) - aber wer Zeit hat und in der Nähe von Heiligenhafen unterwegs:
Ran und mitmachen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

Video von vor Ort:
https://www.facebook.com/horst.stark.58/videos/867647446722202/


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

der Link ist nur für eine bestimmte Zielgruppe sichtbar,
ich seh nix


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter*

sorry, schade.
ist au meiner Freundesliste, hab ich daher nicht mitbekommen


----------

